# Ideal Sub for a 13' by 11' room



## Millertime (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi guys. 

I am looking to build a sub for a 13' by 11' room. I would say 50/50 use of the audio system between movies and music with more emphasis on wanting the sub for movies. I intend to purchase all components for this build from CSS.

I don't really know if it matters too much, but the TV is along the 13 foot wall with the couch opposite site. On one of the 11 foot walls is a glass window/sliding door along the full length of the room. The sub pretty much needs to go on the same side as the TV as there is no room on the opposite site as there are doorways etc. that would restrict traffic movement.

My budget/needs is more or less confined by the following: 
1) Spousal approval factor on the size of the sub
2) A decent output that will enhance the listening experience
3) Design something that is somewhat Cat proof (or simple to repair). My original thoughts were a downfiring sealed sub if I were to go retail but I understand sealed units can't go that low.


Would the 10" CSS QUARTET10 Subwoofer Kit Be what I am looking for?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A decent output that will enhance the listening experience would be a pair of the QUARTET10 kits. Is that financially and wife acceptance possible?


​


----------



## Millertime (Dec 28, 2012)

I am pretty sure I could convince the wife of that if I did a mock up of what it would look like first. How much clearance do I need in front of the passive radiators? 

My thoughts would be to put the subs on the floor beside the TV stand and as close to the TV stand as possible to minimize the floor space taken up. I would then sit the two front speakers currently sitting on the floor on top of the subs.

Just out of curiosity, what exactly are the benefits of two subs vs one larger?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

4" of clearance for the PR's would be enough. The advantage of dual subs is increased output and the ability to smoothen the in room response. I have a QUARTET10 which is great in a small room, but for low end output of any authority I'd go with 2 of them.

CSS is eventually going to have a SDX12 for sale but there is no word on when that will be.


----------



## Millertime (Dec 28, 2012)

Could I put the woofer as down firing and the PR's on the front and one side? I guess I would still need 4" of clearance from the woofer to the floor.

Could I have the PR on the bottom.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

No you can't put the PR on the bottom (or top).


----------



## Millertime (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I understand that the PR's should be on opposing sides. So the design that Mike P built which I believe is the same as the design on CSS' website is basically the configuration that I need to stick to.


Now it's on to a mock up for wife approval and coming up with a layout for the speakers, subs, tv and stereo equipment to make the whole set up as nice looking as I can.



Do you guys know of any way to cat proof your DYI speakers?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Building grills for your cabinets will cat proof your subs.


----------

